# HI everyone & we hope we are welcomed here



## fun couple (Jun 6, 2019)

My husband and I will be sharing this profile however I am on the road this week and I am posting on my own tonight. I just sent a text message to my husband that I am going to post on here and maybe he will join us. In the meantime I would love to talk to anyone about anything


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## fun couple (Jun 6, 2019)

thanks for the very nice welcome. I hope it is ok that my husband and I are sharing this profile.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

No problem with sharing, but couldn't it get confusing if there are any discussions where you disagree?


----------



## fun couple (Jun 6, 2019)

No need to worry about that, my husband is a smart man, he always agrees with me.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Welcome. Tell us a little about yourselves. Ages? Children? How long married?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Folks we have been had.

This person or persons had two accounts both of which are now banned.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Folks we have been had.
> 
> This person or persons had two accounts both of which are now banned.


I knew we were being had but I chose to play anyway, just because his avatar picture was so gross in the other thread. LOL.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I knew we were being had but I chose to play anyway, just because his avatar picture was so gross in the other thread. LOL.


Men's bodies should not be deemed gross, in fact.

Rather so, in context.





[THM]- Lilith.....I like men's bodies, but not unsolicited dik pics.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I knew we were being had but I chose to play anyway, just because his avatar picture was so gross in the other thread. LOL.


The near-naked over-blown hooters was a dead give-away.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> The near-naked over-blown hooters was a dead give-away.


It certainly made me wonder about the OP's definition of "fun". I was expecting an eventual ban, but maybe not for being a sock puppet.


----------

